
Show HN: App that allows you to follow Facebook pages without liking them in fb - black_blood
http://followpages.com
======
black_blood
I made a web app which allows you to follow facebook pages without actually
liking those pages in facebook. This app will allow you to `follow` various
facebook pages and it has a `wall` where you will have a PICTURES FEED of the
facebook pages that you are following. Will you be interested in trying out
this app?

If you do, please share your feedback. Thanks for your time.

[http://followpages.com](http://followpages.com)

I made an android app too.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ionicframe...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ionicframework.followfbpages779824)

------
lahdo
Why there is no text and only images?

~~~
black_blood
I assumed that the text is not important. I am showing only the pictures. I
wanted to have something like Instagram for Facebook Pages. Do you think the
text is important?

~~~
lahdo
Yes I think that is an essential part of the content.

~~~
black_blood
I will think about it. All the Facebook pages that I have seen post only
pictures, not any text (definitely not important text). Can you let me know
what type of pages(or which pages) post text?

------
veneficia
Interesting idea.

